# Valor comercial de resistencias y condensadores



## Dr Caos (Ago 26, 2007)

Me encantaría tener una lista con las resistencias y capacitores comerciales que existen.
Sabemos que no venden resistencias de 107 Kohm y me encantaría saber con que elementos contaré y que podré esperar al ir a una tienda. Empiezo con esta pregunta.

¿Alguien tiene esas listas que necesito?

Las he buscado con poco éxito.

Saludos.


----------



## mabauti (Ago 27, 2007)

tal ves estas te sirvan:
http://www.logwell.com/tech/components/resistor_values.html
http://www.lalena.com/Audio/Electronics/Color/


----------



## chacarock (Abr 7, 2010)

Encontré algo que quizás le sea útil a alguien, es una tabla con todos o casi todos los valores estándares que encontraremos de resistencias y capacitores.

saludos


----------



## DANIELTRONICA (Nov 23, 2010)

Los valores comerciales de los resistores, capacitores e inductores, suelen responder a una tabla de valores standard, que está muy bien estudiada, para que se puedan realizar con series y paralelos, valores que no repiten otros existentes en ella.

Estos valores en lo que se llama "la caja del 10%" por que en ella se ubican bien componentes que admiten esta tolerancia, son:

1, 1,2. 1,5, 1,8, 2,2, 2,7, 3,3, 3,9, 4,7, 5,6, 6,8, 8,2, para seguir con sus múltiplos de 10, con 10, 12, 15..... etc. para subir más escalones a 100, a 1000, etc.

Para mayor precisión, con tolerancia más estrecha "la caja del 5%, intercala entre los valores citados los siguientes:

1,1, 1,3, 1,6, 2, 2,4, 3, 3,6, 4,3, 5,1, 6,2, 7,5, 9,1, con lo que se puede tener una amplia gama de valores.

Con componentes con los que es difícil obtener tolerancias tan estrechas como el 10%, como por ejemplo los condensadores electrolíticos, se pueden saltar los intermedios entre dos coeficientes de la primera tabla. Así pasar de 100 a 150 y a 220.... etc.

Los valores de las tensiones de trabajo también suele seguir la misma pauta o no. Así los electrolíticos pasan de 6,3 a 10 a 16, 25, 35, 64.


----------

